# Verão será de seis meses daqui a 50 anos



## iceworld (28 Set 2008 às 11:51)

Especialistas estimam que Verão será de seis meses daqui a 50 anos 

http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1344200&idCanal=92


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/412598


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 12:00)

_"Em Portugal, o calor está a chegar antes do Verão e permanece depois da estação acabar: "A temperatura de conforto para ir à praia, que é de 21 ou 22 graus, está a registar-se em mais dias do ano", diz o coordenador científico dos centros de investigação do Instituto de Meteorologia, Pedro Viterbo." _

Eu pergunto-me se este pessoal vive no mesmo país que eu.

_"Recuando até 1931, verifica-se que os seis anos mais quentes até 2000 ocorreram nos últimos 12 anos do século XX, sendo 1997 o que registou mais calor."_

Vá lá, já aprenderam alguma coisa  

_"As últimas previsões da comunidade científica apontam para um aumento da temperatura entre os 1,9 e 4,6 graus nas próximas décadas, uma maior frequência das ondas de calor e uma subida do nível do mar agravada pelo derretimento de gelo do Pólo Norte."_

Pois, o polo sul já deixou de existir daqui a 50 anos  coitado não é gente, curioso que está crescidinho neste momento.

Comentário de um leitor no Expresso:

"Não sei quanto a vocês, mas aqui na minha zona chove exemplarmente desde ontem. E foi neste verão que conheci o pior clima nas minhas férias algarvias. Férias que já faço há longos anos."

Hilariante  ainda a festa não começou.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:28)

Qualquer dia levo a árvore de natal para a praia..desembrulho lá os presentes e depois vou dar um mergulhito


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2008 às 16:24)

Resta saber qual o critério utilizado para identificar os meses de Verão. 

Considerando um mês seco como um mês de Verão, sempre existiram anos em que a estação seca apresenta uma duração de 6 ou 7 meses. Pelos vistos o estudo considera que vamos passar a ter, em média, uma extensão da estação seca de 6 meses. E actualmente, qual a duração média da estação seca? Andará pelos 4 meses?

Se considerarmos a temperatura como critério então isso já tem acontecido nos últimos anos em algumas áreas do país.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 17:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> _"Em Portugal, o calor está a chegar antes do Verão e permanece depois da estação acabar: "A temperatura de conforto para ir à praia, que é de 21 ou 22 graus, está a registar-se em mais dias do ano", diz o coordenador científico dos centros de investigação do Instituto de Meteorologia, Pedro Viterbo." _
> 
> Eu pergunto-me se este pessoal vive no mesmo país que eu.



Apesar do verão fresco/normal, conta lá os dias em que tiveste uma temperatura <22ºC.
Agora vai lá a Janeiro, Fevereiro, etc e conta os dias com temperaturas >22ºC.
Que concluis?




Mário Barros disse:


> _"As últimas previsões da comunidade científica apontam para um aumento da temperatura entre os 1,9 e 4,6 graus nas próximas décadas, uma maior frequência das ondas de calor e uma subida do nível do mar agravada pelo derretimento de gelo do Pólo Norte."_
> 
> Pois, o polo sul já deixou de existir daqui a 50 anos  coitado não é gente, curioso que está crescidinho neste momento.










Mário Barros disse:


> Comentário de um leitor no Expresso:
> 
> "Não sei quanto a vocês, mas aqui na minha zona chove exemplarmente desde ontem. E foi neste verão que conheci o pior clima nas minhas férias algarvias. Férias que já faço há longos anos."
> 
> Hilariante  ainda a festa não começou.








Acho que se trata de um leitor muito mal habituado! Ou então foi de férias em apenas dias frescos. Talvez naquela primeira semana de Setembro.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2008 às 20:44)

assusta a falta de memoria dos portugueses e a meteoestupidez respectiva houve uma anomalia de -0.5Cº no verao e ja todos dizem q foi o pior de sempre e q vem ai o arrefecimento global se fosse ao contrario diriam q esta calor demais e q vem ai o aquecimento global
bem o meu avo dizia q as vezes ia a praia em janeiro com 20Cº ou mais dai eu achar q nao é assim tao incomum depois veem dizer q o criterio para defenir verao de inverno é o numero de dias de praia?????
é verdade q o numero de dias com 20Cº aumentou mas nao exageremos...


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2008 às 14:36)

para continuar.. na minha opiniao durante o inverno vai haver uma maior permanencia Anticiclonica na europa central e mediterraneo e tb na america do norte enquanto o AA ficara bastante enfraquecido ou quase inexistente isto provocará mais vento do quadrante este ou sul e precipitacao um pouco mais reduzida e confinada a periodos curtos mas mto intensos tambem havera uma  subida da temp media.
no verao dominarao as baixas pressoes na europa e america e o AA ficara mais forte estendendo-se entre os EUA e franca provocando um maior numero de dias com vento de NW,N e NE e  trovoadas mais intensas no mediterraneo, europa central e ate na peninsula a temp media tambem subira mas nao muito.
resumindo a precipitaçao diminuira mas nao mto a temp subira um pouco , haverao mais dias com t acima de 20Cº e as ondas de calor serao mais ou menos identicas as de hoje em dia dependendo dos anos (como sempre..).


----------



## Ecotretas (29 Set 2008 às 21:53)

Bem, esta gente vive noutro planeta. Eu tenho uma teoria: que a Mãe Natureza está zangada com estes impostores, e que agora se zangou com Portugal, ou mais concretamente o Algarve: ai é? não há chuva? Toma lá disto!!!


Ecotretas


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 22:05)

Ecotretas disse:


> Bem, esta gente vive noutro planeta. Eu tenho uma teoria: que a Mãe Natureza está zangada com estes impostores, e que agora se zangou com Portugal, ou mais concretamente o Algarve: ai é? não há chuva? Toma lá disto!!!
> 
> 
> Ecotretas



Uma zanga ou uma dádiva?

É verdade que ao nível sócio-económico as coisas não foram muito favoráveis, mas muito graças ao óptimo planeamento urbanístico do nosso país.

Mas se falarmos da natureza em si, olha que não foi uma zanga.






Talvez esteja antes zangada com Lisboa. O solo em redor da capital tem tanta água como o sul de Marrocos.


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2008 às 10:12)

Ecotretas disse:


> Bem, esta gente vive noutro planeta. Eu tenho uma teoria: que a Mãe Natureza está zangada com estes impostores, e que agora se zangou com Portugal, ou mais concretamente o Algarve: ai é? não há chuva? Toma lá disto!!!
> 
> 
> Ecotretas



e nao estas contente???? achas q a seca é melhor....entao vai viver po saara!!!!!!


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2008 às 10:38)

stormy disse:


> e nao estas contente???? achas q a seca é melhor....entao vai viver po saara!!!!!!



Meu caro: Eu sei que por vezes reagimos a quente ao lermos algo aqui que não concordamos. Eu ás vezes leio coisas ás quais reajo com um murro na mesa, ás vezes com uma sonora gargalhada... Contudo prefiro exteriorizar assim do que dizer algo que possa causar mais reacção ou causar conversas offtopic!
Peço-te desculpa pelo reparo, mas ás vezes é melhor respirar fundo antes de escrever! Para um continuar salutar do debate, independentemente das divergências


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 18:36)

Enquanto ia lendo esse texto, ia anotando certas questões ás quais queria que alguém a aqui me explicasse ou pelo menos saber a vossa opinião.



> As estatísticas dos últimos *20 anos* indicam que o aumento de temperatura é da ordem dos *0,47 graus por década* e que a temperatura máxima tem subido durante o Verão (21 de Junho a 21 de Setembro).



P.: Vinte anos é suficiente para se fazer análises dessas, por década? Vinte anos são 2 décadas.....




> *Recuando até 1931, verifica-se que os seis anos mais quentes até 2000 ocorreram nos últimos 12 anos do século XX, sendo 1997 o que registou mais calor.*


*

P.: Os últimos 12 anos do séc. XX foram os de 1988 até 2000. Pegando numas normais climatológicas, podemos observar também que as temperaturas mais baixas, também foram registadas, mais ou menos, dentro do mesmo espaço temporal...
Por exemplo, nas normais climatológicas de Castelo Branco, as temperaturas mais elevadas foram registadas até 1988, havendo apenas dois extremos (Janeiro e Agosto) registados em 2003.





			"A transição do Inverno para a Primavera [a 21 Março] tem acontecido mais cedo, cerca de dez dias a meio mês"
		
Clique para expandir...


P.: Mas não estamos a falar de meteorologia? Segundo sei a Primavera meteorológica por si já começa uma ou duas semanas antes da astronómica, uma ou duas semanas que vão corresponder aos tais «cerca de dez dias a meio mês»...



Esta foi a minha análise  é o que não entendo.... 


STAY*


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2008 às 19:25)

O equinócio de Março corresponde ao início da Primavera astronómica, uma data bem fácil de identificar Num clima como o nosso parece-me muito mais difícil delimitar a Primavera do ponto de vista climático. Nas regiões de clima Mediterrâneo podemos diferenciar facilmente duas estações (Verão e Inverno), as estações intermédias é que são bem mais complicadas.


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 19:37)

*Dave* disse:


> P.: Vinte anos é suficiente para se fazer análises dessas, por década? Vinte anos são 2 décadas.....



Tendências, podes faze-las sempre.
Agora concluir-se a partir daí que se tratam de alterações climáticas, já não me parece correcto. O clima tem variações. Para se registar uma alteração ao nível do clima são precisos muitos mais anos de estudos. 20 anos nem é uma série climática completa.




*Dave* disse:


> P.: Os últimos 12 anos do séc. XX foram os de 1988 até 2000. Pegando numas normais climatológicas, podemos observar também que as temperaturas mais baixas, também foram registadas, mais ou menos, dentro do mesmo espaço temporal...
> Por exemplo, nas normais climatológicas de Castelo Branco, as temperaturas mais elevadas foram registadas até 1988, havendo apenas dois extremos (Janeiro e Agosto) registados em 2003.



Imagina que o mês de Janeiro tem uma média da temperatura mínima normal de 5ºC.
E nesse mês tens um dia com mínima de -10ºC e todos os outros dias com 7ºC.
Se tiveres em conta apenas os extremos do mês, (temperatura mínima mais baixa: -10ºC, temperatura mínima mais alta: 7ºC), vais achar que o mês foi gélido. No entanto, fazendo a média: (30*7ºC + (-10ºC))/31 = 6,45ºC.
O que significa que a anomalia das temperaturas mínimas foi +1,45ºC em relação ao normal.

Agora um exemplo mais concreto que me lembrei agora: 
Os três últimos dias de Julho de 2003 foram dias extremamente quentes em Lisboa. Com mínimas muito altas e máximas a rondar os 40ºC. Ainda assim, Julho de 2003 foi um mês normal ao nível da temperatura. Tudo porque o mês havia sido até então um mês fresco.





*Dave* disse:


> P.: Mas não estamos a falar de meteorologia? Segundo sei a Primavera meteorológica por si já começa uma ou duas semanas antes da astronómica, uma ou duas semanas que vão corresponder aos tais «cerca de dez dias a meio mês»...



Aqui, não deves ter percebido bem **Dave**.

O texto diz o seguinte: "A transição do Inverno para a Primavera [a 21 Março] tem acontecido mais cedo, cerca de dez dias a meio mês", afirma o investigador de meteorologia. *Portugal tem registado uma quebra nos níveis de precipitação da ordem dos 80 milímetros por ano e é sobretudo em Março que a diminuição tem sido mais notada.*"

Está-se a falar de precipitação.
Uma das caracteristicas da transição Inverno-Primavera, é a diminuíção da precipitação. E essa tem sido clara no mês de Março. Basta comparares a precipitação da normal 61-90 para a 71-00 e vês uma clara diminuíção na quantidade de precipitação deste mês. Claro que para contraiar a tendência temos o caso de Março de 2001 que foi extremamente chuvoso, com vários records de quantidades de precipitação nas regiões do norte e centro. Claro que depois em Abril desse mesmo ano quase nem pingou.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 22:56)

Caro *AnDré*, obrigado pela resposta 

Sem qualquer dúvida


----------

